
Statik: A multi-purpose static web site generator for developers - thanethomson
https://github.com/thanethomson/statik
======
thanethomson
After going through quite a few of the top-ranked static site generators on
[https://www.staticgen.com/](https://www.staticgen.com/) I just couldn't find
a static web site generator that allowed me to define a generic data model in
a simple way (I had to hack each application or write plugins to get them to
do what I wanted). So I wrote my own: Statik.

Written in Python (3.5+). Define your models in YAML format, define instances
for those models (YAML/Markdown), write your templates as Jinja2/HTML
templates, write view configuration in YAML (with SQLAlchemy queries), and
Statik will load it all up into a queryable in-memory SQLite database and
crank it out as a static web site.

